# looking for detailed map of Al Bashra



## dross63 (Dec 31, 2010)

Help looking for a detailed map of the Al Bashra area so that when looking for properties i have a better idea of location for reveiwing with intent for renting.Is it possible for a map with house numbers and street names on it thank you in advance


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dross63 said:


> Help looking for a detailed map of the Al Bashra area so that when looking for properties i have a better idea of location for reveiwing with intent for renting.Is it possible for a map with house numbers and street names on it thank you in advance


Dubai does not operate a system of house numbers, street names and postcode similar to what you will be used to in the UK.
With the exception of villas that would have a number (not that it makes any difference since it is still not tied to a street name but rather a Development/ area name), other buildings are identified by their name and the area they are in (e.g. MoE off Sheikh Zayed Road) and everything is referenced in relation to Sheikh Zayed Road.

The best way to find a place is to simply drive around and inevitably get lost. The roads change so often that even if you are provided with directions today, it's quite likely that by tomorrow morning, the road would have been dug up and redirected and hence the directions would be inaccurate. 

The agent showing you the property will be able to provide you with directions to get to it. 

Your location says London, so I assume that you are still in the UK. I would advise just driving around in the area when you arrive to just get a feel for where everything is.

You can google for some maps of the area but it will not be anywhere near as detailed as to what you are used to in the UK.


----------

